# Sweet Home Alabama - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

In my honest opinion you are doing wonderful work.
I really like that you post first the song performance video (which are absolutely great) and then you post the tutorial for guitar part(s).

That is amazing and very very helpful. I really appreciate your videos,
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I wish I had your ear for lifting phrases and chord voicings! You always catch a nuance that I miss that just makes the part!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I wish I had your ear for lifting phrases and chord voicings! You always catch a nuance that I miss that just makes the part!


Agreed. I've definitely used Dale's vids to learn passages and phrases that I just couldn't get right.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello! well it's beyond worth it to read kind responses like these - i SO appreciate you taking time to check this out and the encouraging feedback. For me, in a perfect world, we'd all be able to grab a guitar and play these together and steal from each other! 

all the best,
dale


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job Dale. I do that intro with the G and B strings only just the way you do it. Finally figured it out after doing it with the stand D chord fingering for too long. Figure out the path of least resistance on the neck and you're golden.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Dorian2 - totally agree sir! thanks for checking this out, dale.


----------

